
Bridgecrew announces $14M Series A to automate cloud security - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/16/bridgecrew-announces-14m-series-a-to-automate-cloud-security/
======
rshnotsecure
I was hired by a decently well know consumer tech company in 2018 to
investigate automated cloud security platforms. They handled a good deal of
financial data so I was told (and this is the only time I've been told this in
my career) cost wasn't an issue.

The first day at my work my manager handed my a 49 point spreadsheet with each
row as a security functionality he wanted to see. Thee were a dozen columns
for a dozen vendors.

Thus began an incredibly tedious of reading through literally every marketing
word and documentation reference on each vendors site. Also my god the
countless demos and follow up questions with the reps.

By the end of it I was convinced of one thing. All anyone did was "monitor"
and "alert" on "stuff". Nothing took any action. Just alerts and monitoring
and reporting and dashboards and metrics.

If an application would arrive that would actually "do security stuff" instead
of just "Business Intelligence for Network Engineers"...I would really be
motivated to use, recommend, and evangelize that application.

